
Advanced travel AI launched, Ask it anything, seriously. - ratanmehta
http://tripoto.com/travel-assistant
======
js4
Interesting! Where are you getting location data?

~~~
michaelpargal
We have over 250K travel itineraries that we use to power the AI!

